
The Neuroscience of Changing Your Mind - sukhadatkeereo
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/the-neuroscience-of-changing-your-mind/
======
randomdrake
Study: Neural Basis of Cognitive Control over Movement Inhibition: Human fMRI
and Primate Electrophysiology Evidence

Citation: Xu, Kitty Z.; Anderson, Brian A.; Emeric, Erik E.; Sali, Anthony W.;
Stuphorn, Veit; Yantis, Steven; Courtney, Susan M. Elsevier Science Neuron.
December 2017.

Link:
[https://dx.doi.org/10.1016/j.neuron.2017.11.010](https://dx.doi.org/10.1016/j.neuron.2017.11.010)

DOI: 10.1016/j.neuron.2017.11.010

Summary: Executive control involves the ability to flexibly inhibit or change
an action when it is contextually inappropriate. Using the complimentary
techniques of human fMRI and monkey electrophysiology in a context-dependent
stop signal task, we found a functional double dissociation between the right
ventrolateral prefrontal cortex (rVLPFC) and the bi-lateral frontal eye field
(FEF). Different regions of rVLPFC were associated with context-based signal
meaning versus intention to inhibit a response, while FEF activity
corresponded to success or failure of the response inhibition regardless of
the stimulus response mapping or the context. These results were validated by
electrophysiological recordings in rVLPFC and FEF from one monkey. Inhibition
of a planned behavior is therefore likely not governed by a single brain
system as had been previously proposed, but instead depends on two distinct
neural processes involving different sub-regions of the rVLPFC and their
interactions with other motor-related brain regions.

Highlights:

• A context-dependent stop-signal task with human fMRI and primate
neurophysiology

• Task design, data types, and analysis methods enable dissociation of system
components

• Multiple distinct parts of rVLPFC and interactions with other brain areas
required

• Context-based attention, interpretation, monitoring, but not direct response
control

~~~
misterbowfinger
Thank you! A bit frustrating that the original article didn't cite the paper

------
sundarurfriend
The top sticky bar has class is-sticky, can blocked with uBlock's element
blocker with this entry:

    
    
         ##.is-sticky

~~~
frgtpsswrdlame
There's also this great bookmarklet which I use:

    
    
      javascript: (function()%7B(function%20()%20%7Bvar%20i%2C%20elements%20%3D%20document.querySelectorAll('body%20*')%3Bfor%20(i%20%3D%200%3B%20i%20%3C%20elements.length%3B%20i%2B%2B)%20%7Bif%20(getComputedStyle(elements%5Bi%5D).position%20%3D%3D%3D%20'fixed')%20%7Belements%5Bi%5D.parentNode.removeChild(elements%5Bi%5D)%3B%7D%7D%7D)()%7D)()

~~~
tzs
BTW, I haven't tried this in Edge but in Firefox, Chrome, and Safari you can
create a bookmarklet by creating a bookmark, and then editing its location and
pasting in your code WITHOUT having to first convert it to one line or do the
%XX encoding. All you have to do is add the javascript: prefix.

The browser will deal with encoding it and making it into one line.

------
charlieflowers
I read the title as "making changes to your mind," such as learning a new
skill or breaking a habit.

That's not what it means. The article is about reversing a prior decision, aka
"changing your mind."

------
untilHellbanned
> "Lead author Kitty Xu, formerly a Johns Hopkins graduate student and now a
> researcher at the social media site Pinterest"

Well that's depressing.

~~~
deeg
I presume (perhaps wrongly) that the parent finds it worrisome that Pinterest
is hiring neuroscience researchers with a background of knowing how to change
peoples' minds.

On the other hand Kitty Xu is almost certainly a very smart person and
Pinterest just likes hiring really smart people.

~~~
isoskeles
I presume that the parent finds it worrisome that Johns Hopkins University
(prestigious, academic, intelligent, good) can't compete, on employing
neuroscience researchers (intelligent, valuable, academic, good), with
Pinterest (dumb, corporate, useless, bad).

But it's a mystery for now.

------
hosh
Huh. That says something about autism. I noticed my step-daughter has
difficulty shifting out of states or shifting out of pre-planned things.

~~~
specialist
I know nothing about autism.

One of my parenting strategies for stopping undesired behavior was to "reboot
their brain". Versus scolding, punishment, etc. That usually means something
physical. When timeouts stopped working on my minions, I escalated to pushups,
then sit ups, then jumping jacks, peeking at wind sprints (running back and
forth).

It's very hard for a child to continue being naughty when they're pumping
iron.

~~~
psergeant
> It's very hard for a child to continue being naughty when they're pumping
> iron.

What if all of Spartan culture was simply a parenting trick run riot?

~~~
ddnb
"Off the cliff with you"

------
sportsportsport
> "To confirm their findings, the authors then ran the same experiment on a
> single macaque."

How do you instruct a macaque to stare at black dot?

~~~
bluetwo
I imagine you use fixed and then partial reinforcement to train it first, then
do the experiment.

